# Anyone with BFP but no symptom at all ?



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hi there,

I am in my 2ww following a natural FET and getting more and more crazy day by day. I am supposed to test next Wednesday but am overly depressed because I think I know the answer.
Has anyone of you got a BFP despite not having any symptom after transfer ? I had very light cramps a few days after transfer (day 4 embryos) but nothing since then.
I don't sleep, my husband is on a business trip so please help !!!!!
And goog luck to all of you, hope your dreams will come true...

Agathe.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Agathe i can assure you you arent the only lady to go through this   there are lots of ladies who go through there 2ww thinking it hasnt worked + have the shock of a lifetime when they get there BFP   try the search tool above im sure there will be lots of posts similar to yours + you will be able to see some outcomes

try + occupy your mind, hard i know but its one of the best ways to keep your sanity, must be very hard without DH there too  

im sure you will get lots of replies on here similar to mine, relax, takecare, try keep that chicn up   + no testing early   

thinking of you  

xxx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Agathe,

I have just got a   today with no symptoms what so ever. I was like you and really worried that i wasnt feeling any different, but alot of ladies have got positives with no symptoms so i shouldnt worry too much.

Much love and luck  

Bell xxx


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi, Agathe I'm in my 2ww too and going crazy the only thing that may be a good sign is that transfer was on last Monday, had cramps mild on Thursday then cramps on Friday which were a bit more intense and then they subsided.  I didn't have cramps again until Sunday morning at like 3am.  I was awaken with them.  I went to use the restroom and laid back down and they last for like 10-15 more minutes and then left.  That was kinda weird.  I was wondering if i ate anything that did that but usually if i eat something that cramps my stomach it would kick it out but that never happened the pain just went away.  Anyway i'm totally feeling you.  looking for any sign.  i test on Thursday.  Good luck to you.  I hope we get BFP.


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

I have had 1 positive cycle and 2 negative ttc no 2 and they felt EXACTLY the same! Good luck! x


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hi Bell,

Congrats for your BFP, I am delighted for you. When is the due date ??
Keep your fingers crossed for me, testing on Wednesday !!

Agathe.


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

i thought i had no symtoms, but it turned out i did feel sick 3-4 days before testing
every1 is diff hun, so dont take no symptoms as a bad sign

    hope u get ur BFP!!!

xxxxx


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

I am feeling exactly the same as you guys.

I am on day 12 after EC & I have no symptoms at all!  I had massive AF type pains & backache on Tuesday & Thursday last week & since then nothing. No sore boobs, no AF pains....

The only thing that is different about me is that I have become a complete moody nightmare!

I was told to test between Wednesday & Friday this week, but I am really scared because I thought that I would feel pregnant by now & I am worried this lack of symptoms means it hasn't worked.

Still hoping & praying though


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hi latestarter,

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you, hopefully you'll have excellent news by the end of the week.
I now have acne which usually is a sign of my periods coming but I still don't want to give up hope as of yet.
Let's pray we'll have good news soon... I cannot wait anymore...

Agathe>


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Agathe,

Yeah - I've got the spots as well!!!
Spoke too soon about no AF pains though - they have just started kicking in this morning.  I am off to the bathroom every 2 minutes at the moment!

This is such a test of sanity.

I just want to keep on hoping....

Good luck with your test on Wednesday - how old are your embies now?

Sending you loads of       

and


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck ladies  

I'm in 2ww as well......have no symptoms to speak of although I KNOW this means absolutely nothing as the times I have conceived have felt pretty much the same as all those I've not.....only thing I have got is niggles of migraine which I always get before AF and same on all our fresch cycles as well.

However, on a positive note, I usually get full on bleeding before test day...last cycle was full blown migraine and full flow red bleeding at 8dp3dt.......I'm now 7dp5dt so made it further...so far...so good !

I'm having a blip day which is sooooo not me as I'm usually very positive and I just need to give myself a good shake and boot up the bum and get myself back on positivity road !!

Anyway, here's hoping for a good week for all of us  

Good luck
   

Natasha x


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hi there,

I am not sure how old the embies are, probably 14 days old by now.
Do not worry about AF pains, that does not mean anything, it could maybe even be a good sign.
Good luck to you too, I keep my fingers and toes crossed !!

Agathe.



latestarter said:


> Hi Agathe,
> 
> Yeah - I've got the spots as well!!!
> Spoke too soon about no AF pains though - they have just started kicking in this morning. I am off to the bathroom every 2 minutes at the moment!
> ...


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

I wish you the very very best for your 2 blastos !! Hope they are hanging in there and that you'' have great news soon. You deserve it !!



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Good luck ladies
> 
> I'm in 2ww as well......have no symptoms to speak of although I KNOW this means absolutely nothing as the times I have conceived have felt pretty much the same as all those I've not.....only thing I have got is niggles of migraine which I always get before AF and same on all our fresch cycles as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trixibelle (Sep 25, 2007)

I had really strong early pregnancy symptoms before a BFP on 11 April, then nothing - no sore boobs, bloating, headache, tingling, exhaustion.  Worrying myself silly, as I had an early miscarriage with my last cycle and felt pretty much the same - everything suddenly just switched off.  Have had an early scan, which showed a yolk sac and good womb lining, but no fetal pole and far too early for a heart beat.  Have been told to rest, but feel so stressed by the whole experience, I think I'll have to go back to work tomorrow, to keep my mind off it!

Hang on in there, and keep your fingers crossed for me - 6 week scan next wednesday - if I can last that long!

Trixibelle


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Trixibelle,

Congrats on your BFP !! You will be fine... Just take it easy...
I went back to work on Monday after a week off. Tested at home this morning, it was saddly negative.
I am supposed to have a blood test tomorrow but don't want to go. Am so sad...
Keep us informed next Wednesday, 

Agathe.


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

So sorry Agathe,

Got a BFN as well  

No AF though - the clinic say it will come once I stop the pessaries.

Sending you a lot of


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

I have been watching this thread closely as I am also on my 2WW with no symptoms and really don't think it has worked again for me. Sorry to hear of your BFNs, I know how disappointing it is  . 

Latestarter - Could I ask approximately how much the whole IVF/ICSI cycle worked out to be at the Lister with all the blood tests/scans etc?

Thanks
Snic
x


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

I didn't have any symptoms at all until a couple of days after my BFP when I had a couple of days with AF type pains!! I am now coming up for 6 weeks and queasiness has just started to creep in over the past few days..

I still worry, as haven't had my first scan yet (not until 1st May) but hopefully 6 pregnancy tests can't be wrong!!!  

BettySpaghetti xx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

I am still clinging onto some hope but been naughty and done some early tests and they have been BFN. Staying clear of them for the next couple of days and hoping I don't start to bleed early like the last 2 cycles.
Snic
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear of the BFNs  

I'm now 9dp5dt and due to test on Friday.....absolutely no symptoms whatsoever....even the niggling fuzziness which I thought was my normal hormonal migraine trying to break through has disappeared...no sore boobs at all (and I've certainly prodded them enough  ), no AF pains.....feel completely normal !!!!!!

Only good thing is that by now, on all my previous fresh cycles, I'd have had lots of bleeding (full flow on occasion) and migraine....this time I don't have this, not even any spotting....so either it's a good sign or the Gestone I've been prescribed this time round has actually worked for me (as the cyclogest & crinone didn't).

I know that no symptoms means nothing, just as symptoms means nothing........I KNOW this but am finding this cycle much harder to deal with than any of the others....maybe cos I've had several I've built up some self defence mechanism this time !!! ? 

Lots of luck for anyone still waiting to test.....snic I know you are   


Take care
Natasha


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Snic,

The cycle at Lister was £4,500 for the ICSI/IVF.  I had a lot of blood tests as my E2 started playing up during stimms, we had 5 altogether & an AMH test as well, so it was nearly £700 for these.  The drugs were £2,000 & the initial consultation & semen analysis another £300.  

I thought that the monthly disappointment TTC naturally was bad enough, but a BFP after £7,500 really delivers an additional kick in the teeth.  We only have the money for 1 more go & not even sure I can put myself through this again.

Having said all that (obviously on day 1 of crushing disappointment at the moment) I am absolutely in love with the Lister.  I cannot sing their praises enough - they are a fantastic clinic and my experience with all of the staff has been that no-one can do enough to make you feel positive and that you have as good a chance as anyone (amazing after being made to feel that my ovaries were dried up old prunes).  This is also one of the few clinics that are wheelchair accessible (my husband is disabled) and allowed my husband to actually feel as if he was part of the process instead of a hindrance and someone to be accommodated.

Good luck, Snic & I am hoping you won't need to think about other clinics.  Hope you get your BFP


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the comprehensive reply. I know exactly how you feel about a kick in the teeth (we have currently spent about £17K in a year!). If you get a BFN it almost seems like a complete waste of money but hopefully one day we will get our BFP and it will all be worth it. I have heard some good reports about the Lister and it is a serious contender in my books if we have to go again privately. Good luck with everything in the future.
Snic
x


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hello ladies,

I got confirmation this morning of my BFN. I am so sad, why is it so hard for all of us ?
I am supposed to see 3 heavily pregnant friends this week, how am I going to manage ? None of them knows what I am going through and they will surely annoy me with their pregnancy stories.
Life is so unfair !! Why did my husband get cancer and why is it so difficult to give birth ?
Sorry but I am not in a good mood at the moment.
Thanks for your ongoing support,

Agathe.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry Agathe  

It is so hard, I know, we've been through quite a few cycles like yourself 

I've had red/brown spotting from lunchtime today and I'm 14dpEC.....usually have full flow bleeding by now so I think it's probably just the gestone holding it back more this time (first time on gestone jabs)....I know test day isn't until Friday but having been here quite a few times I kinda feel I know what the outcome will be.  Holding on to the faintest glimmer of hope but not feeling too positive today.

Thinking of you  
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh No Natasha. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! 
Snic
x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Minxy - i know you probably know this hun but i just wanted to tell you my story.  I always bleed b4 my period. just had ivf and i started bleeding 7 days after 3dt. on my 1st cycle i had full af from this point so i was really worried. I called my clinic and they upped my gestone to 100mg a day. Brown blood and one night of red blood followed. The brown stuff didn't go away until after test day alhough it eased every day. Anyway, i was convinced it was all over, no sore boobs , nothing. even told family it hadn't worked and planned a night out to get very drunk with friends on the night i was due to test. Anyway tested day early and it was a BFP, my first ever BFP infact. just goes to show i don't know my body at all.

Having a few probs now though, no heartbeat seen at scan on monday have to go back tomorrow. but there is a sac and a yolk and i've never got that far before.

Sending you lots of      and   for a positive result for you.

Love Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry Agathe, I know just how you feel - that very positive negative is a huge shock - this is very hard   

Minxy, Cleo & Snic - keeping my fingers crossed for good results for you all    

This is only my first TX but I really thought that the hard part for me was actually producing any fertilizable eggs & that once I had some embies on board it was in the bag.  I am just waiting to hear more bad news now once I go for follow up.  I'm expecting to hear news of bad quality embies & suggestions for DE.  I also feel this is all very unfair, I don't understand why some people just don't seem to get a break. 

I still don't have my AF & took my last cyclogest on Tuesday night.  Now I am also worried that this means something else is going to be wrong with me.  It is not as if myself & DH are not up against it as it is!!  I sometimes wonder if all these problems are just telling me I am not meant to be a mum.

Anyone know how long it takes to get AF back?  I am not normally more than about 26-27 days & I am now on day 31 (15DPO, 13DPT) & I don't feel any signs of AF.


----------

